
The Meritocracy Is Under Siege - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/12/opinion/meritocracy-tests-education.html
======
jamesmp98
Was there ever a meritocracy to begin with?

~~~
simonh
The article is basically talking about the economic advantages enjoyed by
better educated people. It does go into the factors that influence who gets to
have easier or harder access to better education.

